# How far ahead of install did you get unit?



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

How far ahead of your install date did you get your reciever shipped to you? I'm setup for end of this month and still haven't received my 622 yet.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

My install was 3/7. My receiver arrived via UPS next day on 3/2


----------



## rockothomp (Feb 15, 2006)

jimb said:


> How far ahead of your install date did you get your reciever shipped to you? I'm setup for end of this month and still haven't received my 622 yet.


I RECEIVED MINE WHEN THEY INSTALLED ITBUT I GOT A411 AND A1000 DISH THE SAME DAY THE INSTALLER HAD ABOUT 25 NEW RECEIVERS


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

rockothomp said:


> I RECEIVED MINE WHEN THEY INSTALLED ITBUT I GOT A411 AND A1000 DISH THE SAME DAY THE INSTALLER HAD ABOUT 25 NEW RECEIVERS


Turn off CAPS lock.


----------



## kelton325 (Feb 12, 2006)

Ordered on 2/12, got a 3/11 install. 622 shipped on 3/1, I received it on 3/6.

Installer called yesterday and asked if he could come on 3/10 instead - I said, "GREAT!"


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

14 minutes


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

It was 8 days for me. I got my 622 on Friday, 2/17 for a 2/25 install date. It arrived by UPS 2 day air.

Larry
SF


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

0 days before and about to go negative... they called me yesterday and said that 'there was a problem shipping my receiver but I should receive it on SUNDAY.'

My install was supposed to be today (Saturday) so it was cancelled. I was going to cancel it anyway after I had the receiver but I am kind of skeptical about receiving any packages on Sunday!


----------



## kamack65 (Aug 19, 2004)

Got mine 4 days after ordering on 2/23, install date on 3/18. Patiently waiting....


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

I was told that the ViP622's are shipped 10 days before the install date. Most are sent UPS 2nd day air, I think.


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

My install date is scheduled for 3/15 (this Wednesday). I have not received the receiver nor had any communication since ordering on 2/7. Dish did, however, very promptly and efficiently deduct $299 from my credit card. Hopefully, they will be equally prompt and efficient on 3/15. Should I hold my breath???

BTW, I did send Dish customer service an email yesterday and asked that they confirm the 3/15 schedule (since I'm going to use up one of my vacation days to be present for the install). I'll ley you all know what transpires...

J.


----------



## Itsjimbob (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine is this Saturday the 18th and I have not received my unit either. I called Dish 3 times this weekend and played CSR roulette. Finally got a US CSR and she told me the same as the others. The unit will be brought by the installer. She also verified a Dish 1000 and DP44 on the work order. Lets see if they screw it up. I havnt heard of too many that have theirs brought out.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Got mine today (13th) for an 18th install. But it didnt have to tavel far since I'm in CO. I believe it shipped last Friday.


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

Surprise... I got home from work and found the receiver left by UPS at the front door... I haven't received a reply from dish about the install (which is scheduled for tomorrow morning)> So, I'm hopeful that the installer will show up in the morning as scheduled...

Stay tuned... I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

1st 622 ordered on 2/1 arrived on 2/12 9 days before the 2/21 install date. (recieved one emply box 2 days before receiver arrived)

2nd 622 ordered on 3/2 arrived on 3/13, 2 days AFTER the install date of 3/11. Dish shipped it on Friday vis UPS Saturday delivery in hopes it would get to me in time for the 3/11 Saturday install date. They forgot to check that I am in a very rural area and UPS doesn't delivery here on Saturday so it arrived Monday. (recieved 2 empty boxes, one each on Wed and Friday before the install).


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

Well... I guess I'll take back all (perhaps most) of my negative Disn Network comments. The installer showed up at my home right on time. The installer really knew what he was doing and the whole job took about 2-1/2 hours. That included the new Dish 1000, the new dpp44 switch, the 622 install and setup. Everything's working great.

This is one that went off as planned with no hitches. Well done Dish!


----------



## jmf8 (Dec 12, 2003)

I just ordered a 622 on Thursday and the earliest install date is 5/20/06 (over 2 months away). The CSR told me that I already have the correct setup (Dish 500 and 61.5 dish) so I could just swap my 921 for the 622 and I wouldn't have to wait until the 5/20/06 install date. The CSR told me that they normally ship the 622 in 5-7 days from ordering. I email [email protected] to ask for a tracking number when it ships and they told me it would ship about a week before the install date. I don't want to wait until 5/13/06 for my 622. Are they having supply problems with the 622? Any ideas?


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Why do people have to abuse the [email protected] address like that? :nono2:


----------



## BrianSLA (Feb 19, 2006)

My install date was Wednesday March 15th. I got my 622 on TUESDAY MARCH 14 by Ups 2nd day air.


----------



## jmf8 (Dec 12, 2003)

Good thing I didn't send an email to [email protected]:nono2:


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Install Date: 28 March

Got 622 on 22 March

-JB


----------



## K4LK (Mar 11, 2003)

Install date 3/28. Received it 3/23.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 13, 2006)

Received 622 today (March 24th) install date is March 28.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Presence said:


> Why do people have to abuse the [email protected] address like that? :nono2:


Perhaps because they have so little hope of getting a definitive answer any other way? CSR roulette is kind of like Russian roulette except the loaded barrel (16.67% chance) is the one you're hoping for.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jmf8 said:


> ...ask for a tracking number when it ships and they told me it would ship about a week before the install date. I don't want to wait until 5/13/06 for my 622.


Do you have access to a retailer who stocks receivers?


> Are they having supply problems with the 622?


Do you really have to ask that question?


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

jimb said:


> How far ahead of your install date did you get your reciever shipped to you? I'm setup for end of this month and still haven't received my 622 yet.


About 4 days ahead.


----------

